# Rehire Qualifications?



## Introvertedqueen (Nov 10, 2022)

So HR contacted me about a question they had about me possibly coming in to cover a shift I declined and then I proceeded to ask them about rehire qualifications, since I already had them on the phone, to which the HR that I was on the phone with said she couldn't answer (I'm guessing she was an assistant) so she offered to put me on the phone with the other HR specialist to see if she could answer my question. I was being transferred then got hung up on, idk if it was an accident or on purpose. I just want to know if anyone has an insight to what the rehire qualifications are, i have a few attendance issues and one CA, I worked my 2 weeks out no problem and don't have problems with anyone there. Only reason im asking now is so that i don't have to wait to apply again and then find out they marked me as a non rehire. Can anyone help? my HR seems like they don't want to be bothered. Thank you if you can help if not i guess ill just have to wait and see. ASANTS and all.


----------



## Introvertedqueen (Nov 10, 2022)

P.S. i love the company just wanted to get out of my location and might return to a different location next year. thank you


----------



## commiecorvus (Nov 10, 2022)

Introvertedqueen said:


> So HR contacted me about a question they had about me possibly coming in to cover a shift I declined and then I proceeded to ask them about rehire qualifications, since I already had them on the phone, to which the HR that I was on the phone with said she couldn't answer (I'm guessing she was an assistant) so she offered to put me on the phone with the other HR specialist to see if she could answer my question. I was being transferred then got hung up on, idk if it was an accident or on purpose. I just want to know if anyone has an insight to what the rehire qualifications are, i have a few attendance issues and one CA, I worked my 2 weeks out no problem and don't have problems with anyone there. Only reason im asking now is so that i don't have to wait to apply again and then find out they marked me as a non rehire. Can anyone help? my HR seems like they don't want to be bothered. Thank you if you can help if not i guess ill just have to wait and see. ASANTS and all.



You turned down covering a shift, then asked about rehire?
Totally understand not being able to do the shift but you can see why the two things are antithetical,  right?


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Nov 10, 2022)

So are you currently employed or not????


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Nov 10, 2022)

I Quit Target
					

So a few days ago I put in my 2 week’s notice. I was off for a couple days and came back and every TL in the building knows. I’m so glad to be getting out of here. The stress, the threats, etc. I can’t do it anymore, I have a week left and can’t wait till my last day. I found a better job that...




					www.thebreakroom.org


----------



## Introvertedqueen (Nov 10, 2022)

Okay so just some background, I do have another job, I have worked for the past 8 days, Thursday is my first off day in the 8 day stretch, I do have another job starting Sunday, Saturday is my last day.


----------



## MrT (Nov 10, 2022)

You can be hired back right away if you so choose to.  The onther store might have issues if you don't too soon but they can get it cleared up.  Impossible to know if they mark you rehireable or not.  Don't know if the other store would care or even see it tbh.


----------



## Introvertedqueen (Nov 11, 2022)

MrT said:


> You can be hired back right away if you so choose to.  The onther store might have issues if you don't too soon but they can get it cleared up.  Impossible to know if they mark you rehireable or not.  Don't know if the other store would care or even see it tbh.


Thank you so much


----------

